# One I will never forget



## Beagler282 (Feb 23, 2016)

As many of you know I spent alot of time trialing my dogs at one time. This ol gal was the main reason to get me up out of bed in the wee hours of the morning and drive for hours to a trial.She was a freak of nature when it come to running a rabbit. My father and I traveled 14 states with her and enjoyed every minute of it. After so many good years together the news we never want to hear from the Vet come across my ears that my girl had Renal kidney failure.Standing there knowing what I had to do was the hardest thing in the world. I can only hope to have another like her one day. She was the best!!  Raylean will certainly be missed.


----------



## foxwatcher (Feb 23, 2016)

My condolences. She will be waiting for you at attention on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 23, 2016)

282---- Been there before---Thank the Lord for Memories !!


----------



## specialk (Feb 23, 2016)

never easy.....part of owning dogs.....I got two right now, 13 and 14 y.o. that I raised from pups....I told my son sat. when we were unloading them at the kennel after our hunt that I would be burying them before to long.....I know it's coming.....sorry for your loss


p.s.  are those wick bibs? I sure miss mine


----------



## hog daddy (Feb 23, 2016)

I feel youre pain I had a bluetick coon hound one time she was magical almost could make a coon got sick one day gone the next seems when u get a special one something all ways happens  hope u get another one


----------



## Hardwood (Feb 23, 2016)

Beautiful Hound! That's something that's hard to swallow, been there. Sorry for your loss


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 23, 2016)

Sorry for your loss 282


----------



## yonceyboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice looking hound.Sorry.


----------



## antharper (Feb 23, 2016)

Need we never want to get , sorry ! It's sure hard to replace a mans best friend


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen for the kind words.



specialk said:


> p.s.  are those wick bibs? I sure miss mine



Those are the Wick bibs. We were at a trial and they had lots of items for sale. I had a pair on and the lady told me that Wick was going out of business and that what she had left for sale was the last of them so I bought two more pair. They are hard to beat when treading thru the briars.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 24, 2016)

Never had the chance to see her run but always heard great things about her. It's always tough loosing a great one.


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2016)

Beagler282 said:


> Thank you gentlemen for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the Wick bibs. We were at a trial and they had lots of items for sale. I had a pair on and the lady told me that Wick was going out of business and that what she had left for sale was the last of them so I bought two more pair. They are hard to beat when treading thru the briars.



I've owned 2 over the past 25 years...had a nice game bag from them too....when I went to replace the second pair they were closed down....my dad had a pair that he had sent back to have the legs redone(they would do it for about half of what a new pair cost)....at that time dad could no longer wade the briars anymore so I got them.  I just wore them out last year and had to get a pair of dan's...they're ok, but are noisy as heck......


----------



## canepatch (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, 282.  Had my share of this over the years.  I know you'll miss her but cherish the memories.  Those great dogs set the standards we all strive for and that's why we miss them so much when they're gone.  So, consider yourself blessed to have owned her.


----------



## Corey (Mar 17, 2016)

RIP Seabiscuit, I loved to watch you run.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 18, 2016)

I share your pain, Beagler 282, had to put down MY 14 year old Black Lab a couple of weeks ago! Miss Him like YOU miss Seabiscuit! Good ones don't go EASY!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 18, 2016)

Corey said:


> RIP Seabiscuit, I loved to watch you run.



Corey I haven't heard that in a long time.I always laughed when you called her that.She certainly run like Seabiscuit.


----------



## glue bunny (Mar 20, 2016)

Great dog! Saw her run in the finals against, I think ,hummer at the US finals. Stood with your dad and never saw him so excited listening to her run.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 20, 2016)

I am sorry for your loss nothing hurts worse than losing a good Dog, been there many times in the past myself..Your memories of the great times y'all shared with her will last forever and she will be waiting for you on the other side..


----------



## Chuck Terry (Mar 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear that!  She was a special hound for sure.  Lost one of my favorites the same way.  Hang in there buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!  Chuck


----------



## muzzy17is (May 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your dog bud.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry about your dog passing .


----------



## chase870 (Aug 25, 2016)

sorry for your loss.


----------

